

Boeing just patented a drone that can fly forever - Shivetya
http://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-patent-mid-air-rechargeable-drones-2015-6

======
andymoe
We looked at the tethered drone stuff extensively early on as a way to get
around FAA regulation for commercial use as did others [1]. Others have looked
at drones that could land on power lines to recharge... Is this kind of patent
really super unique in that the tether is retractable and the drone does not
land? There has got to be prior art for this. I think the patent bar is way
too low these days especially in emerging fields.

[1] [http://aviationweek.com/awin/israeli-company-leads-
developme...](http://aviationweek.com/awin/israeli-company-leads-development-
tethered-surveillance-uavs)

------
Nadya
It's amazing how simple and straightforward an idea can sound like in
hindsight, but it this actually possible?

I've always assumed that it takes more energy to fly a drone than to charge
it. So you wouldn't be able to supply enough energy during flight to charge
it. Otherwise why would a drone need 1-2 hours of charge time for a 15 minute
flight? How would that 15 minute flight last 1-2 hours of flying to charge the
battery fully for another 15 minutes of flight? The numbers don't add up.

